#ubuntu-youth 2013-01-14
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<zleap> hi
<zleap> hello
<UnderControl> Hiya zleap
<zleap> how are you
<UnderControl> zleap, I'm going alright, how about you?
<zleap> i am good
<zleap> brb going to see what gme the football highlights is showing
<zleap> ok not on till later
<UnderControl> :)
<zleap> NFL Play off games
<zleap> ohh SF are in the championship game, i wonder if they can go all the way this year
#ubuntu-youth 2013-01-15
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-youth 2013-01-16
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-youth 2013-01-18
<epikvision> Good evening everyone from Los Angeles!
<UnderControl> Afternoon epikvision
<epikvision> hey UnderControl.  How are you doing today?
<UnderControl> ...
<philballew> epikvision, whats up
